

A programmer's modifications for efficiently operating a Mac - tmsh
http://tmsh.posterous.com/zen-and-the-art-of-efficiently-operating-a-ma

======
binarysoul
I have to heavily second the Quicksilver.app recommendation. I can't really
use OS X without it. Here's a link to the latest build of Quicksilver
[http://github.com/downloads/tiennou/blacktree-
alchemy/Quicks...](http://github.com/downloads/tiennou/blacktree-
alchemy/Quicksilver-b58-3841.tar.gz)

~~~
morganpyne
Thanks for that; I'm a complete Quicksilver addict also and hadn't thought to
look for an update recently as I thought development had stagnated. I'd been
using β56 (3823).

------
gte910h
How can an article talking about this not mention automator?

<http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/>

